# DW Review - EZ Care Care Slick Tyre & Trim Gel



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Will start off with a thank you to Darren at EZ Car Care for sending me out a 250ml bottle of his EZ Slick Tyre & Trim Gel to test out.

EZ Car Care are a recently founded company who aim to supply us with affordable quality car cleaning equipment and chemicals. For any further information on this new brand, please have a look here: http://ezcarcare.co.uk/

I have a bit of a thing for testing out tyre dressings so was very keen to try this one out.

*The Product*



The 250ml plastic bottle came with a nicely styled label, with the EZ name in bold with blue colouring against a black background. Even though this is a smaller bottle it still came with a pop cap type lid to help apply the correct amount during use.

EZ describe the product as follows:

'Slick is a trim and tyre gel from EZ Car Care that will bring back that as new finish you've been looking for. Slick is a thick gel that will protect and restore rubber back to its natural form. You can layer the application to achieve a high gloss finish.
How to use:
Thoroughly clean and dry wheels and tyres/trim
Add slick onto an applicator pad or detailing brush.
Apply slick to tyre or trim adding layers for a glossier look.
Wipe away any excess if needed, stand back and admire the perfect slick finish.'

I have always preferred the more glossy finish on my tyres and had high hopes for a nice finish prior to use reading the description. The product was clear and despite being described as a thick gel, I was happy to see it was not (I find these more difficult to spread). Viscosity was more along the lines of baby oil and it smelled fantastic, a mixed berry type smell.

*The Method*

The instructions are like any other tyre dressing, give the tyre side walls a good clean with some APC and agitate with a brush. Once rinsed and dried it left me a nice clean side wall for application.

So as expected, The tyres were given 2 blasts of degreaser, agitated and rinsed to make sure they were spotless for this test.







The tyres were dried completely before I applied a thin line of gel along the length of my applicator.



The product decanted from the bottle easy and spread along the tyre very well also, obviously thanks to the thinner viscosity gel. The amount initially applied to the applicator was enough to evenly coat half the tyre and another small line of gel was enough to finish off the first coat. This was repeated on each tyre before photos were taken.





1 coat left a fairly glossy finish and most would be happy with this but as I like the wet look I decided to apply a second coat.

The gel was allowed to absorb into the tyre for 10 minutes before I dabbed any excess with a MF cloth and then repeated the application for a 2nd coat on the tyres. This was allowed to absorb into the tyre for 10 minutes again before I dabbed an excess off with an old MF cloth. This gave me my desired finish, the tyres looked very glossy and with a light touch of it with my finger, also found it to be plenty less greasy than some other tyre gel dressings which again is something I look for in a dressing.





As a tyre dressing, on application this passes with flying colours, durability will now be recorded and I will update the review with my findings in the next few weeks.

Now onto my trim! Sadly my Abarth doesn't have a huge amount of black trim to test the Slick gel out on but with a few little bits here and there I thought I would give it a bash. My wing mirror panel and driver's door panels would be the testing area this time. These were clean from the maintenance wash so when fully dried, I again applied a pea sized amount onto my applicator and spread this across the trim. Again, it spread easily and was a simple process to get an even coat applied. The darkening was clear to see as you can see from my 50/50 on the door panel.





The gel was again allowed to absorb into the plastic before being buffed off. The trim was left with a nice, dark sheen and running a finger over the plastic found it hadn't left it greasy either. The Slick gel worked very well on both applications here and left me relatively surprised by the results.





*Price*

The 250ml can be picked up from http://ezcarcare.co.uk/ for £6.99 with the 500ml costing just £10.99 sticking to the EZ car care motto in providing good products at affordable prices.

*Would I use it again?*

Definitely! I have no complaints with the product and if the durability is good enough to last a few weeks then it is the complete package. With different finishes being achieved from varying applications, anyone can use and find the finish they prefer from matte, to glossy to dripping wet, dependant on layers/buffing of the side wall. Add to that a good price point and it really is a nice dressing for both tyres and trim.

*Conclusion*

An easy to use dressing that dries better and applied easier than many other tyre gels I have used without leaving the tyres sticky. The same can be said for the application on trim and overall it's a very good product EZ are providing to detailers.


_DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*UPDATE* 

I did test durability on this one but the weather being constantly heavy rain every time I drove meant it lasted a few days at best. Going to wait for some better weather and again try to test durability in some dryer conditions for a fair opinion on durability.


----------

